# Leatt Air Flex Pro knee pads



## jiggerjake (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm looking for a lightweight pair of knee pads that offer protection for the sides of your knees.I'm leaning toward Leatt Airflex Pro's. I like the G Forms but they don't look like they would wrap around enough for side coverage.
Thoughts on the Leatt's ? Or maybe recommend something else?


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I have both the 7IDP Sam Hill's (burly enduro pads) and Leatt AirFlex Pro's
I like both of these very much. the 7IDPs are my 'race' pads, and my cold weather pads.
I wear my Leatt pads 2/3 of the time- even riding black diamond stuff.
I live in Phoenix and ride year round, even in trip-digit temps. I wear knee pads _EVERY_ ride, regardless of temps. All knee pads are hot, but these breathe very very well for knee pads.
I've (lightly) crash tested them, but its the desert- even a minor fall leaves people looking like they lost a fight with a cheese grater. I've never worried about coverage or protection with these on.

100% would recommend AirFlex's for general trail riding.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

EDIT: I don't know why this is a different post. I wrote the words on my laptop, and edited the post from my phone to embed the pic... it made a whole new post. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Yea, I find the Leatt's to be comfortable enough to actually wear in Arizona. When I've actually used them, they've worked well enough. On cooler days, they're like wearing knee warmers.


----------



## norcalbike (Dec 17, 2004)

I have a pair and had a pretty bad crash on my first ride in them. They don’t offer a ton of protection, but it’s much better than nothing, and pedaling 20 miles in them doesn’t feel bad at all. I also recently bought the airflex hybrid model with a hard cap for a bit more protection. Have yet to ride in them.


----------



## Moosedriver (Jan 19, 2021)

I like Demon United's knee pads. They're open in the back, so they have decent airflow, and I wear them on every ride, even in triple digit weather. You can also get 20% off your first order by signing up for their newsletter. They do run on the smaller side, so if you're close or in between on their size guide, I would recommend sizing up. I also own a pair of G Forms with the shin guards, but have only worn them a couple times, I was surprised how hot they run, even sitting inside in the AC.









Demon Hyper Knee X V3 D3O


Hyper Knee X D3O V3




demon-united.com


----------



## jiggerjake (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the input,pics and recommendations. Gonna check out the Demon's before I move forward with the Leatt's. Kudo's to all you guys out hammering in triple digit temps.


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

I have the Leatt Airflex Pros and like them a lot. I've bought a lot of different brands of pads and body armor, and to me Leatt stands out as the most intelligently designed protection gear in the market. The Airflex Pros have good side protection, and importantly, good bar protection on the top of the knee. The one issue I've had with them is that the bottom part of the main knee pad can roll over the bottom cuff and dig into your shin a bit (you can actually see that in Impetus' photo), so you may need to reposition the pads periodically. Other than that, they're about perfect for non-hardshell pads.


----------



## ALS650L (Apr 19, 2009)

I've been using the Leatt Airflex Pro since April. I really like them, had a few falls in them and they work well enough. Last year I was using some of the Leatt 5.0 pads I think, much burlier but much warmer. Of all the knee pads I've used I've been most pleased with Leatt. They fit well and stay in place well, any other pads I've had have been more of an annoyance, the Leatt pads go on and I don't generally have to think about them until I take them off at the end of a ride.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

I've got the leatt airflex pro and also ride in phoenix. Although mine fit pretty tight they are still plenty comfortable to pedal in, even in the heat. Don't get me wrong when it's hot out here any knee pad just makes you that much hotter but they seem like a good compromise of decent protection and lightweight breathability. I absolutely did not want a hard shell pad. These are good overall trail riding pads.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------

